# Safari : ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet



## Melody Nelson (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour, 

Je réalise un site intranet qui sera consulté uniquement sous Safari, quelqu'un sait-il comment ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet suivant le même principe qu'une nouvelle fenêtre (target="_blank") ? 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## molgow (21 Août 2003)

A ce que je sache, ce n'est pas possible. Mais suivant comment est configuré le client, il se peut que un target="_blank" provoque l'ouverture dans un nouvel onglet par défaut.

Mis à part ça, même si c'était possible, je te le déconseillerai de l'utiliser. Il ne vaut mieux pas contraindre les surfeurs à faire quelque chose qui ne leur plait pas forcément. La seul exception à mes yeux est l'ouverture d'une nouvelle fenêtre (target=_blank) lorsqu'on sort du site.. et encore.. parfois, je les trouve assez désagréable, alors je m'efforce de ne pas les utiliser.


----------



## Melody Nelson (21 Août 2003)

merci de ta participation mais pas de bol je bosse pour un client fou de Mac os X et de Safari (ça devient rare, je tiens donc à le crier haut et fort !). Ce client tient absolument à utiliser les onglets... faute de mieux, j'ai mis en place des "target=_blank" pour certains liens...


----------



## Pixel44 (27 Mars 2008)

C'est possible sur mac avec safari
il faut modifier via le terminal une ligne de préférence de safari 3 (et ça marche)

tous les target=_blank vont dans un onglet


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mars 2008)

wow le déterrage !!!!  

j'espère que depuis 2003, il aura résolu son problème  

à +


----------



## grumff (27 Mars 2008)

C'est nouveau de safari 3.1 parait-il, donc il a pas du résoudre le problème il y a longtemps.  cf news sur mac4ever.


----------



## applejuice (13 Décembre 2009)

> C'est possible sur mac avec safari
> il faut modifier via le terminal une ligne de préférence de safari 3 (et ça marche)
> 
> tous les target=_blank vont dans un onglet



c'est à dire ?...

L'astuce m'intéresserai mais c'est un peu flou... :mouais:

----------------
c'est bon finalement j'ai trouvé, il faut rentrer cette commande dans le terminal :
defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2009)

applejuice a dit:


> c'est à dire ?...
> 
> L'astuce m'intéresserai mais c'est un peu flou... :mouais:



On appelle son copain Google à la rescousse, on baragouine trois mots d'anglais et hop :


http://www.switchingtomac.com/tutor...n-links-in-a-new-tab-instead-of-a-new-window/


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2009)

Au passage, je retrouve via ton lien une capture des onglets façon Safari 4 bêta... regrets éternels.


----------



## applejuice (13 Décembre 2009)

> On appelle son copain Google à la rescousse, on baragouine trois mots d'anglais et hop



En effet j'ai posté la solution au même moment.

Cependant j'ai préféré mettre la ligne de commande dans le post plutôt qu'un lien qui, malheureusement, ne restera pas forcément en ligne éternellement.


----------



## bokeh (15 Décembre 2009)

Comme le disait *molgow*, c'est le client qui peut modifier le comportement par défaut des liens mais ça ne répond pas à la question initiale qui était de coder la page pour que les liens s'ouvrent dans un nouvel onglet...

C'est toujours impossible ?


----------



## Gz' (16 Décembre 2009)

ils me manquent aussi ces onglets de la beta de safari 4 ....


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Décembre 2009)

P....., à moi aussi; ils me manquent les onglets en haut 
Y a pas une astuce, un autre soft que Safari Buddy qui puisse les remettre là où ils n'auraient pas dû cesser d'être :rose:


----------



## Gz' (17 Décembre 2009)

J'ai cherché un peu comment faire pour retrouver ces onglets.

Jette un oeil sur l'article que j'ai rédigé: http://blogs.wefrag.com/Gonzague


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Décembre 2009)

Trop fort 
À diffuser à grande échelle (en attendant qu'Apple laisse la position des onglets à la convenance de l'utilisateur  
Mille merci, et la tournée de durian est pour moi


----------



## Gz' (17 Décembre 2009)

paies la bientôt alors ! je rentre en France Lundi pour les vacances de Noël !


----------

